# 2019 At Home - Halloween



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm happy yet disgusted.


----------



## hplvr17 (Jun 21, 2017)

RCIAG said:


> I'm happy yet disgusted.


Why? ?


----------



## Ravenseye (Jun 7, 2012)

I went to mine Thursday as it's the week they start here. 

The aisles of seasonal stuff have been cleared, but there isn't anything up yet.


----------



## LittleHollowHuant (Aug 31, 2016)

My At Home has already begun get their Halloween goodies on the shelves and what they have put out has been really cool so far! I took some pics...


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

Now that you mention it, the site's showing some goodies too:
https://www.athome.com/s/athome-sfra/new/seasonal/


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Impy - I just looked at the link you posted for the At Home website. I have not heard of them before. Thanks for posting it. They have some really great items and equally great prices.


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

You're most welcome! I'm glad this thread popped up because I found out about At Home from this board a couple of years ago and apparently, if the site is to be believed, the local one has some of the stuff I want already. If you've got one nearby, I highly recommend visiting.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm happy because now us Halloween folks can get first dibs & get started on stuff early. It really does get us into the spirit since some of us need that jolt. Some of us would love to see that stuff all year. 

I'm also disgusted because it's just June 2. It feels too early, especially for "the normals". It's waaaaay too early for them.

This also means Christmas will be out in July & that bugs me too. Hallmark does the ornament premiere in July & then Big Lots will roll it out not too long after. Stores move Halloween in for less than a month & then move on to Christmas because that's where the big money is. Big Lots is the biggest offender of this lately. They move Halloween in for about a month & them come October there's nothing but Christmas there.

The older I get the more rushed it all feels. I want to enjoy it all in its own time

So don't complain when Christmas shows up in any store mid-summer. Because you know that will happen too. We gotta take the good with the bad.

Don't get me wrong here, I'll be in At Home in the next few weeks, but I'm very torn about it.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RCIAG - I agree with you. Halloween in stores now seems way too early. You are right, come July stores will have "Christmas in July". I do love Halloween, but, it should arrive in its own time.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

f' the normies.

Ours in Nashville TN didnt't have anything last Wed. I will check again this week. 

I want one of those Dragon gargoyles.


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

I love that At Home starts early. Being I do both Halloween and Christmas, I love when they show up in summer. Living in Florida it kinda takes your mind off of the heat for a bit. I now work at Big Lots and as long as all goes well, am looking forward to the holidays even more lol.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I love all the dragons that I can see in the photos. I can't wait to see these in real life!!!


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

Looks like some good stuff this year


----------



## allears22 (Jul 29, 2010)

They are putting items out in mine as well but looks like they have a lot more to go.


----------



## Whatwouldmariedo (Jun 17, 2018)

I enjoy shopping right when they first put everything out...only because I get "first dibs" so to speak. I've found in the past that if I wait too long, I'll miss out on some really good stuff. But I'm the weirdo who starts projects/collecting in February.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I found a store 42 miles from me, it doesn't look like they have any Halloween out yet. Hopefully soon. One good thing about how early they put out the Christmas stuff is how early the Halloween stuff goes on sale!


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I look forward to checking it out.
But I bet my local store hasn't put much out yet. It seems to be a lot of stuff for game of thrones fanatics. I don't miss the pastel stuff for sure. But im more into pumpkins, skulls, spiders, ghouls & bats.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

OMG can't believe they have started putting Halloween out yet! Its' been 90F the last day and again today. Hard to think about Halloween or working on projects in this heat but here we all are! Not even 4th of July or Father's Day yet though! 

That said and having the Big Lot's skeleton dragon from a year or so ago and last year picking up the animated Winter Dragon (plus finally watching GOT) and my great medieval costume buys in the past from BuyCostumes, I'm so jealous to see what they have out this year. I know some of this stuff will be unique to them. Would love know what kind of pricing they have on some of the dragon items. Also might be looking for some nice person to be willing to ship a few things out if possible . Wish they did online orders for those of us out of their area. Dang this store gets some nice things each year. Maybe the great seasonal buyer CVS had a few years back (and I understand left the company a while ago) got a job at At Home LOL. Always impressed by this yearly thread. Thanks (I guess...kidding ) for starting it for this year and for the photos.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Big News California -- At Home has arrived!*

BTW you lucky stiffs in Southern California now have an At Home store. Located in Foothill Ranch, California. Only store that came up in my State but hundreds of miles away. If there's anyone near this store who'd be willing to ship I'd appreciate the savings I'd get in in-state shipping.

https://www.athome.com/store-detail/?StoreID=California-Foothill Ranch










Found their press release from March 22, 2019. Sounds like only plans for Southern California at this point. http://investor.athome.com/news-and-events/news-releases/2019/03-22-2019-165548240 But my southern haunters will get FIVE stores this year--the one above and San Diego and Los Angeles are in the works.



BTW according to the press release above two other stores on the west coast were targeted for this year are: Payallup, Washington (already opened since January) and Spokane, Washington (later this year).


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Looks like more of a gothic influence this year. I like the dragons and darker pallete of many of the things.


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

It is always fun going and seeing the stuff in there stores and I am looking forward to doing that soon.


----------



## wolfncrowlane (Sep 30, 2018)

Man, I wish we had one of these near me.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I just hope there's zero pastel stuff this year.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Only got the skull mirror. Not much was out.

Really want the Dragon gargoyle but can't justify it till I have a place for it.


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

RCIAG said:


> I just hope there's zero pastel stuff this year.


Zero pastel, and 90% less of that day of the dead crappola.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

lilibat said:


> Only got the skull mirror. Not much was out.
> 
> Really want the Dragon gargoyle but can't justify it till I have a place for it.


If it has the words dragon and gargoyle as a descriptor you never have to justify it - JUST BUY IT!!!!


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

jdubbya said:


> Looks like more of a gothic influence this year. I like the dragons and darker pallete of many of the things.


Yeah and that is going to be rough on my budget


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Only a few things out at the Augusta GA location but I'm still excited!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

bobby2003 said:


> Zero pastel, and 90% less of that day of the dead crappola.


DotD is a real holiday that real people celebrate. They need deor for their holiday too. It's not crappola. 

I have zero problem with DotD anything. I DO have a problem with pastel DotD stuff because the bright colors used to in DotD decor has a meaning, so making it all pastel is just another company making a garbage money grab.
http://livecolorful.com/2016/10/traditional-colors-day-of-the-dead/

I know there's a lot of those teal & faded pastel type stuff out there but that seems more fall to me than Halloween.


----------



## PumpkinPrincette (Jul 2, 2018)

Gods I REALLY want one of those cat's sitting on a crescent moon canvas' but there's no stores around here and they don't have them online! *cries*


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

PumpkinPrincette said:


> Gods I REALLY want one of those cat's sitting on a crescent moon canvas' but there's no stores around here and they don't have them online! *cries*


I'm not sure of exactly what you're looking for but it sounds fantastic!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Thank you everyone for posting these! We recently found out there’s an At Home about an hour away and we have very few stores to pick from so woo boo for signs and fun things!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

OMG I love him. 32 inches of dragon. $99. 3 in stock in southern California right now. Why do I live so far north? I would love to order it online if they sold their merchandise that way but they don’t. I wrote them asking if they might be coming to the SF Bay area this year but no response. Actually someone wrote me back quickly and said to write to this other email address to inquire, but no reply even. SF Bay Area guys it might help if you too inquired so they knew there was a ready interest for their stores here.

https://www.athome.com/32-in.-flying-dragon/124273774.html

BTW they don’t have Halloween really showing as a search term yet. I found this guy by searching for Dragon. So if you see something in the photos try searching by the type of product. Saw some skulls, halloween wreathes, pumpkins pop up across the bottom of my search page so a lot of their halloween is probably already listed. Seasonal is also a good search term but lots of non-halloween mixed in there.


I have several T-Rex skulls and this looks more on the small size but nice all the same: https://www.athome.com/wooden-t-rex-skull-fossil-head-décor-8-x-6/124185150.html

Here’s that skeleton king on a throne: https://www.athome.com/resin-skeleton-on-throne-14/124273773.html

Nice dragon skin pumpkin! https://www.athome.com/7.5-in.-dragonscale-pumpkin/124275694.html

A Jack Skeleton type pumpkin inflatable: https://www.athome.com/reaper-pumpkin--5-ft/124210148.html

Shaking Ghost inflatable: https://www.athome.com/6-ft.-shaking-ghost-opp/124270466.html

Thought this black glass goblet would look nice on a castle dining table: https://www.athome.com/black-glass-goblet/124236605.html

Cat sitting on Crescent Moon canvas: https://www.athome.com/16-in.-halloween-moon-canvas/124274658.html

Cauldron with hands: https://www.athome.com/15.7-in.-cauldron-with-hands/124273782.html

10-inch Dragon claw candle holder: https://www.athome.com/10-in.-claw-candle-holder/124273769.html

10-inch Gargoyle statute: https://www.athome.com/10-in.-resin-gargoyle/124273770.html

12 foot Scary tree light up inflatable: https://www.athome.com/12-scary-black-tree-light-up-inflatable/124243491.html

NBC Zero Cemetery Dog House Inflatable: https://www.athome.com/white-zero-w-doghouse-5-ft./124243485.html

11-inch Bone Dragon head: https://www.athome.com/11-in.-bone-dragon-head/124273771.html

13-inch claw candle holder: https://www.athome.com/13-in.-foot-candle-holder/124273772.html

7-inch dragon skull with crown: https://www.athome.com/7-in.-dragon-head-with-crown/124273776.html

29-inch metal gargoyle: https://www.athome.com/29-in.-metal-gargoyle/124236208.html

OK just went through Search by Seasonal, over 6200 items and just went through 1050 I think. Posted most of the halloween I saw. Do not,have,the stamina to go through the rest. Sorry. If searching during a multi-page search like for Seasonal you click on an item intentionally or not, and then want to go back to the past page you were on you can’t. Go Home, Straight to Home. Very time consuming having to “flip” through the same pages over and over to advance. This is almost as hard as discovering the secret early Halloween items hidden on GrandinRoad’s site! Have fun looking for more here.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Despite my protestations about this being too early, I'm still "one of us" so I'm hoping to hit At Home on Wednesday since I get off work around noon that day.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

I'm really digging their pumpkins this year:

https://www.athome.com/8-in.-resin-pumpkin-with-snake/124273781.html?rrec=true 

https://www.athome.com/small-black-pierced-pumpkin/124273789.html 

https://www.athome.com/7-in.-resin-black-pumpkin/124273785.html 

https://www.athome.com/spider-web-lace-pumpkin/124276271.html 


These skulls are cool too:

https://www.athome.com/gold-and-black-resin-ram-skull/124265617.html 

https://www.athome.com/black-skull-decor-w-led-light-10.7-in./124236634.html


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

I need to check mine again this week. Let's see if the Dragon is still there and if I can resist him.


----------



## PumpkinPrincette (Jul 2, 2018)

Ahh man that cat pic is only available online! The nearest store is close to 200 miles away from me! Darn loving in the middle of nowhere!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I was so happy to see this in the store!!!! I like the gothic trend too!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

we need this store over here


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> OMG can't believe they have started putting Halloween out yet! Its' been 90F the last day and again today. Hard to think about Halloween or working on projects in this heat but here we all are! Not even 4th of July or Father's Day yet though!
> 
> That said Maybe the great seasonal buyer CVS had a few years back (and I understand left the company a while ago) got a job at At Home LOL. Always impressed by this yearly thread. Thanks (I guess...kidding ) for starting it for this year and for the photos.


News to me. I left the company a couple years ago as well. CVS was really getting on the ball with seasonal. Didn’t go in one last year to peak at holiday stuff. Will try for sure this year. 

Back to At Home. I wanted to go one day when I was off this week, but wife was sick and she’s my travel partner as we seek out decor early. Maybe another time lol 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yarter (Mar 13, 2018)

Also At Home has all their yard/garden decor on sale at 50%. I just snagged two 2' angel statues that can be used in the cemetary (normaly they were $73...so got 2 for the price of 1). There are a lot of other accents which could be used in peoples set ups so check them out before they sell out.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK, took a very long nap yesterday instead of going to At Home, so I'm planning on a trip there tomorrow.

It's like they knew Game of Thrones was ending or something what with all the dragon inspired stuff!!?

Wow, I hate those smileys. Wonder if we can get the Halloween themed ones back?


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

hplvr17 said:


> Photos of the visual merchandising guide 2019 At Home Hallow


Hey, we got one of those! I didn't even know! thanks for posting


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

RCIAG said:


> Wow, I hate those smileys. Wonder if we can get the Halloween themed ones back?


Yes, that would be nice. Generic anything just does not cut it here.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK, made it out there, they're still in progress but I already bought some stuff. I also got some new non-Halloween lampshades & lamp harps.

A angler fish skelly $16.99. Honestly, I really think this is overpriced, but it was too cool looking to not buy & if I like it & see it, unless it's a truly ridonk price, I'll buy it because it won't be there next time.










OK, I almost didn't buy this because, like spiders, Octopi don't have skellys & that just bugs me that they make skelly everything even things that don't have them. Anyhoo, I held this thing for a good five minutes before I said WTF, it's Halloween stuff, it doesn't always make sense. I might rework it I just don't know. It was also really overpriced too at $16.99 but see my reasoning up there with the lantern fish.










Terrible pic, but I bought 6 pairs of those eyeballs. They're GID $!.99, same for the hands & they really do glow pretty well. I only had them inside for a few minutes under a lamp & when I put them away they were glowing. I only saw the right, or is it left, hand but I figured I could easily turn it around & put it in a place where no one would see the bottom of the stake.










I love this Shadowbox. The lights change colors. It was also $16.99 & I really bought it more for reference because I'd like to make a few of my own.










This is a table runner (the orange is a pillow). My problem with table runners is that I use a black sheet as a table cloth & most table runners are black. As soon as I saw it I knew I was going to buy it. It was $12.99



These are nice looking & great knockoffs of the ones Grandin Road had last year. I got 2 at $4.99 each. The spot where you'd put a taper is VERY shallow, so you'll need some candle Stick-Um to keep your candles upright. Not sure if you could drill them deeper, I don't know if they're solid or hollow.

















Impulse buys both of these. They just caught my eye. Plus I love kitchen stuff so I had to get the spoon rest. They only had a few mugs out & they just didn't feel right in my hand which was good. I can't recall the exact book price but I think it was $8.99. The spoon rest wasn't expensive either, $4.99 or less I think.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK, I'm still trying to figure out this posting pic thing so the above post has the table runner pic & the description separate but I think youse guys can figure it out.

Last few things here, lets try thumbnails this time:

I have Jack & Sallly & needed Zero. They didn't have many of those hanging figures out but they had Zero & Sally. Zero was $20 but he's a branded product so I knew I wasn't going to get him cheaply.

The other one I call my "Fivehead Bride" because she doesn't have a FOREhead, she's got a FIVEhead. She doesn't light up or make noise which is fine by me. She was $8.99. And lastly I bought 2 fire bulbs. 


























I was literally standing in the aisle with the octoskelly trying to reason myself out of buying it because *takes a superior tone in head* an octopus does NOT have a skeleton gotdangit** when I just realized how ridiculous it was so I HAD to buy it BECAUSE it was ridic. I have a little pond out front & it will sit next to other fish skellys, frog skellys, & the mermaid skelly, none of which are realistic at all so why not an octoskelly?

But that anglerfish, oh man, I only saw one out & grabbed it because I KNEW I had to have it. The Halloween shelves were half stocked & it was just sitting there by itself like it was the last one (though I'm sure it was the FIRST one), so I knew I was adding it to my collection unless it was $50. Once again, for a few seconds my brain was saying *in a superior tone* some anglerfish are tiny & *** oh what the hell...IT'S MINE!!!!!!!

They had inflatables on the shelves but not on display &, of course, all the Fall stuff was about 85% stocked. The cashier said they had Christmas coming in by the pallet load & by the next week or so they should have all of the Halloween stuff done.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK, now clue how I double posted

I would also like to add that everything but the fish skelly, octo skelly & the spoon rest have all been "stored" or, truth be told, it's really should be called "hidden so my husband can't find them yet." 

I mean, technically they're stored with the other Halloween stuff so it will blend in. Plus this was supposed to be our beach week but that fell through for me so he went so I figure I'm owed a few fun things.

Best part? I need to take back one lamp shade & a harp that I bought so I really do have an excuse to go back & no I didn't intentionally buy the wrong size I just forgot that the newer LED bulbs are bigger than the old incandescent ones & one lamp shade just doesn't fit well.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Last At Home post for tonite.

They have this wreath for $50 which is basically a Dollar Tree lenticular on a wreath. Even the least crafty among us could pull a variation of this off. It might not have the "Beloved" ribbon but it wouldn't be difficult.


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

RCIAG said:


> I'm happy because now us Halloween folks can get first dibs & get started on stuff early. It really does get us into the spirit since some of us need that jolt. Some of us would love to see that stuff all year.
> 
> I'm also disgusted because it's just June 2. It feels too early, especially for "the normals". It's waaaaay too early for them.
> 
> ...


Dang, you're right. I love Halloween but forget all about the earliness when Xmas stuff starts to be put out. As much as I love seeing pumpkins in June, perhaps it should wait until August, or at least after July 4th. _Not gonna stop me from Halloween shopping now though_


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

jdubbya said:


> Looks like more of a gothic influence this year. I like the dragons and darker pallete of many of the things.


Agreed. I would venture a guess that the current fascination with _Game of Thrones _and an attempt to capitalize on that while it is going strong is at least part of the reason.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

RCIAG said:


> OK, made it out there, they're still in progress but I already bought some stuff. I also got some new non-Halloween lampshades & lamp harps.
> 
> A angler fish skelly $16.99. Honestly, I really think this is overpriced, but it was too cool looking to not buy & if I like it & see it, unless it's a truly ridonk price, I'll buy it because it won't be there next time.
> View attachment 712646
> ...


I'm liking that Crazy Bonez angler fish big time. I always found them creepy. Did At Home also have the Crazy Bonez Electric Eel? If so did anyone notice the price of that one. Both light up and would be great in an aquarium and no need to add lighting. Here's the new for 2019 Crazy Bonez items btw: https://seasonsusainc.com/New-for-2019/C1040_0/


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I'm liking that Crazy Bonez angler fish big time. I always found them creepy. Did At Home also have the Crazy Bonez Electric Eel? If so did anyone notice the price of that one. No one seems to have them listed yet but it won't be long. Both of these guys light up and would be great in an aquarium -- bonus, no need to add lighting! Here's the new for 2019 Crazy Bonez items btw: https://seasonsusainc.com/New-for-2019/C1040_0/


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I didn't see an eel but they weren't finished putting all of the Halloween stuff out.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I havent seen the eel yet either but the angler and octopus are 16.99 if memory serves me right, the octopus lights up too


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Some new hanging animated characters for this year:


----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)

Here are some more pics


----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)

It seems that At-Home has about 2/3rds of merchandise out.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Thanks for all of the photos, ferguc. It is nice to be able to see far more of the merchandise without having to keep going through the entire seasonal section at the company website each time, with Halloween strangely not being acknowledged as a valid search term.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks for the pics ferguc. 

I'm hoping to get back out this week to return a lampshade & buy a new lamp. Yeah, that's as good excuse as any!

Every time I see all those studded & decorated skulls it reminds me of my father. He helped me in my early days of yard haunting & he would've LOVED all the cool skulls that are everywhere now.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Ferguc - Thanks for the pictures. Looks like a bunch of stuff to choose from.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

My poor bank account! Really some awesome looking items I'd love to add this year. Thank you for all the pictures!
I'd be happy to ship any items to anyone who would like some of these things that don't have a store near them.


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

They had these bust for $50 each.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Your store has some stuff that mine didn't have 2 days ago. I like the pile of skulls candle holder & the pumpkin diorama with skulls inside & the skeleton busts if they aren't covered in glitter.


----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)

maybe they will get them in?


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

Not sure if this is mentioned elsewhere in the thread but don't even begin to rely on the store availability results on the site. Even as I held the Halloween moon canvas in my hand, the site still insisted it wasn't at my store.


----------



## MorganaMourning (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm going on Saturday. Can't wait to see what they have. From seeing all the pictures you guys are posting - there's some really good stuff coming out. I hope my wallet will survive.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Impy said:


> Even as I held the Halloween moon canvas in my hand, the site still insisted it wasn't at my store.


That is kind of funny. Not surprising, as their website is not the most dependable. Typing 'Halloween' into the search bar _still _does not yield any results in spite of so many products showing under Seasonal.


----------



## The Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Picked this guy up today @At Home. I thought he'd look pretty cool deep in the graveyard close to the house. His head looks up and to the right, so I thought he'd look pretty impressive looking at ToT walking to the front door. He's massive and really impressive... a very heavy piece.

At Home's lineup is pretty cool this year. Overall a much better selection. It doesn't all make sense to me though. Dragons are very cool, but I don't see the tie to Halloween. To me it's the same thing as dinosaurs. I'm not knocking others or gas lighting. I just sincerely don't understand.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I really believe that the dragon thing is a Game of Thrones thing. It was the last season & they're just capitalizing on it. We started seeing dragons in the last couple of years & that's where I think it's come from, GoT.


----------



## The Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Yep, I agree it's due to GoT, but I don't understand why. It's just so random. Dragons are fantasy, not horror or haunting, etc. Same thing with dinosaurs. I love dinosaurs and find them fascinating, but don't understand the connection to Halloween, haunting, horror, etc. JMO.


----------



## VladtheImpaler666 (Sep 13, 2018)

I was at my local store 18 days ago when they were just putting out all the Halloween stuff. But I actually snagged a garden clearance item for $35, which I thought would be a good fit for cemetery scene. The angel is pretty sizable and solid.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I stopped by our At Home store just to get my Halloween high from looking at all those black and orange items. I noticed they had the skeleton fortune teller bust that I purchased last year from Tuesday Morning. The statue itself is the same, but the colors are slightly different. The paint job on mine is perfect, while the At Home version is terrible. It’s a larger piece and they only had one, so maybe it was simply a bad one, but I really think it’s a not so nicely painted knockoff. I’m sure it could be repainted easily enough if the price is right.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

The Joker said:


> Picked this guy up today @At Home. I thought he'd look pretty cool deep in the graveyard close to the house. His head looks up and to the right, so I thought he'd look pretty impressive looking at ToT walking to the front door. He's massive and really impressive... a very heavy piece.
> 
> At Home's lineup is pretty cool this year. Overall a much better selection. It doesn't all make sense to me though. Dragons are very cool, but I don't see the tie to Halloween. To me it's the same thing as dinosaurs. I'm not knocking others or gas lighting. I just sincerely don't understand.
> 
> View attachment 713174


This gargoyle was one of my favorite pieces just because of the sheer size. It was huge!


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

The Joker said:


> Yep, I agree it's due to GoT, but I don't understand why. It's just so random. Dragons are fantasy, not horror or haunting, etc. Same thing with dinosaurs. I love dinosaurs and find them fascinating, but don't understand the connection to Halloween, haunting, horror, etc. JMO.


While I agree on both counts, as a goth, the Dragons actually fit in just fine and dandy with my year 'round decor so I am happy to see them there. I got the Dragon Gargoyle and he's living just outside my kitchen door along with another gargoyle on the other side.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Quick question, I have never been to an At Home before and was wondering if they run out of things and you have to pounce early. Reason being I am making plans with my fellow Halloween loving friend and we will meet in the middle in OC (she is in San Diego, I am in LA) to spend a whole day in September visiting Roger's Gardens, Homegoods, At Home, Hobby Lobby, Michael's, etc. Will this be too late?? I will be able to hit my local Homegoods way before then so I am not concerned about what's left at that store but wondering At Home will still be good by then and I would love your feedback. Thanks, in advance!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

This is my first year with an At Home so I don't really know the answer, but my rule in general is grab it when you see it or it won't be there next time.

They're already discounting summer stuf & it's not even July.

We're going today to return my lamp shade stuff so I'll be interested to see what's been put out since my last visit.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

RCIAG said:


> This is my first year with an At Home so I don't really know the answer, but my rule in general is grab it when you see it or it won't be there next time.
> 
> They're already discounting summer stuf & it's not even July.
> 
> We're going today to return my lamp shade stuff so I'll be interested to see what's been put out since my last visit.


 Thanks, maybe we will shoot for early September as we will have to time it to coincide with the opening of Roger's Gardens Halloween extravaganza.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Well, my store wasn't fully stocked yet but they did have a table of inflatables out. I also got my new lamp.


----------



## MorganaMourning (Jun 10, 2014)

I made it to At Home this weekend. Lots of nice stuff. I'm so happy with what I bought. My favorite is the Hocus Pocus witch silhouette. I will definitely be going back soon. My store wasn't fully stocked.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

MorganaMourning said:


> I made it to At Home this weekend. Lots of nice stuff. I'm so happy with what I bought. My favorite is the Hocus Pocus witch silhouette. I will definitely be going back soon. My store wasn't fully stocked.


Nice haul. From what I have seen using the function to check the quantities in stock, the stores seem to each have their own pace for setup.

Some fantastic new additions: black spider pumpkin, crow mirror, and skull & roses planter


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

This thing's pretty cool. Reminds me of the Pottery Barn ball & claw. Gotta have it.

LED Dragonclaw


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

I could not resist some flicker lights. Here's a link to video of what they look like in action


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Illysium said:


> This thing's pretty cool. Reminds me of the Pottery Barn ball & claw. Gotta have it.
> 
> LED Dragonclaw


Yeah, that is neat. This year, it's like _Pokemon_, gotta catch 'em all



kakugori said:


> I could not resist some flicker lights. Here's a link to video of what they look like in action


Those are spectacular. I like how the purple fades slowly while the orange flickers very fast.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> Quick question, I have never been to an At Home before and was wondering if they run out of things and you have to pounce early. Reason being I am making plans with my fellow Halloween loving friend and we will meet in the middle in OC (she is in San Diego, I am in LA) to spend a whole day in September visiting Roger's Gardens, Homegoods, At Home, Hobby Lobby, Michael's, etc. Will this be too late?? I will be able to hit my local Homegoods way before then so I am not concerned about what's left at that store but wondering At Home will still be good by then and I would love your feedback. Thanks, in advance!


From my experience, you have to pounce on AtHome not necessarily because it sells out, but because things get broken and tossed around so easily. Everything is nice now but in a month it'll all be trashed and all over the place and pieces will be broken, missing things, etc.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Kenneth said:


> From my experience, you have to pounce on AtHome not necessarily because it sells out, but because things get broken and tossed around so easily. Everything is nice now but in a month it'll all be trashed and all over the place and pieces will be broken, missing things, etc.


That is unfortunate news but good to know. Thank you!


----------



## LittleHollowHuant (Aug 31, 2016)

The At Home near me has put out a ton more merchandise in the last two days, among it being this awesome book box I picked up. One of the employees there told me that she had put six of them on the shelf yesterday and today there was only two left, now only one. I will be going back tomorrow to take pictures of all of the cool new things they have out, especially the two awesome witch dolls they just unboxed!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Love the Potions & Spells book.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

But..but...it's not winking!!

I do love it though. It's got great graphics, a unique title, plus I love those book box things.


----------



## Rustie (Sep 9, 2012)

Could somebody with a stocked At Home near them post a pic of the large cemetery arch they are selling in store this year? I'm curious to see it's resemblance to the one I built.

I saw part of it in the background of a pic posted on reddit but couldn't see much.


----------



## wasagooze (Oct 2, 2012)

Although I’ve moved away from inflatables in general, the 12 ft tall black scary tree inflatable would fill a spot in my display perfectly.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Love their selection so far this year...


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

RCIAG said:


> OK, made it out there, they're still in progress but I already bought some stuff. I also got some new non-Halloween lampshades & lamp harps.
> 
> A angler fish skelly $16.99. Honestly, I really think this is overpriced, but it was too cool looking to not buy & if I like it & see it, unless it's a truly ridonk price, I'll buy it because it won't be there next time.
> View attachment 712646
> ...


I was also debating on the fish and the octopus!! They are so cute but I have no idea how to use them


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I bought these signs today and saw more stuff I'm gonna go back to get.


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

I've been watching tours of the store on youtube and ugh, I NEED this little guy. Why am I in Canada T.T


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

I picked this up At Home over the weekend. I will be sealing it before I put it outside. He is 29" tall - nice and heavy! After Halloween he will reside in my office! Happy birthday to me! LOL


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Hearthfire - Love the signs. I must have them.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Hearthfire - Love the signs. I must have them.


They were $7.99 each and are metal. I love them!!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> OMG I love him. 32 inches of dragon. $99. 3 in stock in southern California right now. Why do I live so far north? I would love to order it online if they sold their merchandise that way but they don’t. I wrote them asking if they might be coming to the SF Bay area this year but no response. Actually someone wrote me back quickly and said to write to this other email address to inquire, but no reply even. SF Bay Area guys it might help if you too inquired so they knew there was a ready interest for their stores here.
> 
> https://www.athome.com/32-in.-flying-dragon/124273774.html
> 
> ...



Ohhhhh I need a set of those black glass goblets! Will have to swing by there sometime....it says they’re in stock so the store near me must have stuff out already!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Think I'm going to visit HG tomorrow or Saturday specifically to see if I can find that skelly witch book box!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK, went to At Home today & they are ALREADY rearranging Halloween to fit in Christmas. I had to really search & didn't find the book but bought those globe lights & a tree like the one High Priestess wants. 

The tree is black, lights up & will also hold a tealight on top.

On the orange & purple globe lights, the orange ones flicker quickly & the purple ones sort of fade in & out.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

At Home will be carrying a couple new Gemmy items. They’re also available at Bed Bath Beyond.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Someone back thread asked about the Cemetery archway, here it is.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Rustie said:


> Could somebody with a stocked At Home near them post a pic of the large cemetery arch they are selling in store this year? I'm curious to see it's resemblance to the one I built.
> 
> I saw part of it in the background of a pic posted on reddit but couldn't see much.


This what you’re looking for? Go to the 1:30 mark.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Our new At Home store opens Thursday..I hope they have any Halloween and they aren't just jumping to Christmas..


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

The set up they have with the reaper and that gate is pretty awesome. I try not to pay full price for any Halloween stuff but man I like that gate.


----------



## Rustie (Sep 9, 2012)

RCIAG said:


> Someone back thread asked about the Cemetery archway, here it is.


Thank you! Actually not too similar at all now that I can see the full thing.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

I had planned to hold off on the 1.5 hour drive to our nearest at home only to get a 20% off coupon in my email. Guess it’s road trip time! ?


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Here’s videos of the new skeleton dish and reaper bust:


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

I haven't been in like 2 weeks, really need to go back. Also need to hit a couple other places. 

Ours was out of the black glass goblets before I could pick any up.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

God, I hate their website but I did buy a lot of stuff here the past couple of years. I was up to about 1,100 items, drilled into something I wanted to look at & then back out took me to the beginning. Can't jump to a particular page & sure doesn't let you search properly either.

Wasagooze - I bought the tree last year & it fit in nicely on my side yard. Sure does take the wind though & I usually use my own tethers & leave stuff up but can't with this one. Don't want it to rip.

I like both of those trees with spooky faces. Will be looking out for them.

I'm going this Tuesday. Got a 20% off entire purchase which is rare for them.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Where do you get a 20% off coupon? Our At Home is opening tomorrow for the first time and I plan to get there at 9am


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

They email it to you. They never have them on site. Register on their site & they send you one for your Birthday & one for signing up but don't remember how much that one was. I've been registered for 2 years now & this was a first. Not sure if they were trying to get on-board with the Amazon dealy or what. It's good until 7/27.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

I registered yesterday, received a 10% off but that was it.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

The closest AtHome to me is 50 miles away. I am going to be 1/2 way there when I drop my daughter off at the harbor for a week at camp this weekend so I decided to call and see if they would hold this for me. I knew I HAD to have it. Sure enough, the manager was super nice and is holding it for me since I live so far away. True to other comments, the website said they have 3 but they only had 1 left. This is going to look AWESOME outside my front door, which is orange, so the white pumpkins are perfect! So glad I called:


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

My first ever trip to the new At Home store today was pretty cool, got several news things, the big Gargoyle, Dragon statue, some Crazy Bones fish..but there was more I wanted. I talked to a guy there still setting up the store, he said that what Halloween they had was all they were going to get. Since they started so late all the Halloween area would be Christmas shortly. Bit disappointed to hear that. So anyone know how long I have before they start clearencing it out?


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Yodlei said:


> They email it to you. They never have them on site. Register on their site & they send you one for your Birthday & one for signing up but don't remember how much that one was. I've been registered for 2 years now & this was a first. Not sure if they were trying to get on-board with the Amazon dealy or what. It's good until 7/27.


I just got my Bday one a few days ago , it is for 15% off total purchase. I've never received a 20%. I just checked just in case but nope....I was hoping lol at least they let you use them as much as you want until they expire.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Has anyone seen this guy up close or bought it ? My store had two but they were hanging so high you couldn't reach them, then the lights went out and I was taking pics in the dark just to be able to see merchandise.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Has anyone seen this guy up close or bought it ? My store had two but they were hanging so high you couldn't reach them, then the lights went out and I was taking pics in the dark just to be able to see merchandise.


Yeah they are pretty rough quality, I had wanted one, had it in my cart and put it back later. For 20 or 15.00 maybe? Not 40.00 The horns were falling off all the ones I saw, the plastic bits were best parts the rest just foam and cloth.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> I talked to a guy there still setting up the store, he said that what Halloween they had was all they were going to get. Since they started so late all the Halloween area would be Christmas shortly. Bit disappointed to hear that. So anyone know how long I have before they start clearencing it out?


I think that Christmas _is_ fully set up at the one nearest me. I have a birthday coupon that is about to expire soon and have been holding off in hopes that they would receive a few more Halloween items that I have been wanting to purchase, yet they still show online as not in stock at that location. After reading what you were told, I am wondering if all At Home stores have the entire lineup that they are going to be stocking this year. Kind of a bummer if so.



Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> Yeah they are pretty rough quality, I had wanted one, had it in my cart and put it back later. For 20 or 15.00 maybe? Not 40.00 The horns were falling off all the ones I saw, the plastic bits were best parts the rest just foam and cloth.


Collections Etc. has an animated dragon for $25. They also have lots of other Halloween merch and often offer free shipping without having to spend too much to qualify for it.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I went to At Home when they first started putting out Halloween decorations, so I didn’t get to see all of this year’s merchandise until I went back today. Compared to last year, I think they really upped their game. There were a couple things I would have bought if I was decorating in those themes. Since my fortune teller display is morphing a little more into a magical celestial type vibe, I picked up the crescent moon mirror. I may have to rub a little gold tint on it to make it blend in with my other pieces, but I’ll wait until it all comes together to see how it looks.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> Yeah they are pretty rough quality, I had wanted one, had it in my cart and put it back later. For 20 or 15.00 maybe? Not 40.00 The horns were falling off all the ones I saw, the plastic bits were best parts the rest just foam and cloth.


Thanks, I don't feel so bad then. I couldn't get them down at my store to get a good look but in the store the head part looked ok at least from down on the ground. I won't even bother trying to see one then, I don't need it anyway, I just love dragons lol


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

MasqAddikt said:


> I think that Christmas _is_ fully set up at the one nearest me. I have a birthday coupon that is about to expire soon and have been holding off in hopes that they would receive a few more Halloween items that I have been wanting to purchase, yet they still show online as not in stock at that location. After reading what you were told, I am wondering if all At Home stores have the entire lineup that they are going to be stocking this year. Kind of a bummer if so.
> 
> 
> 
> Collections Etc. has an animated dragon for $25. They also have lots of other Halloween merch and often offer free shipping without having to spend too much to qualify for it.


Have they marked anything down? I was honestly surprised to find this new store did Halloween at all setting up so late from what I had heard. 

That dragon is interesting, I think Big Lots is getting it in too. 



disembodiedvoice said:


> Thanks, I don't feel so bad then. I couldn't get them down at my store to get a good look but in the store the head part looked ok at least from down on the ground. I won't even bother trying to see one then, I don't need it anyway, I just love dragons lol


Yeah the head is nice and plastic but its the best part of it, and just not worth 40.00 I think. I would like to see a larger nicer flying dragon..maybe something for Home Depot to make?


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Found this today at my At Home


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Blade-of-the-Moon said:


> Have they marked anything down? I was honestly surprised to find this new store did Halloween at all setting up so late from what I had heard.


No. They periodically offer 10% off coupons and one should be available by the start of Fall or perhaps sooner. After Halloween, the items will start dropping in price; a few weeks later, the remaining stock should be 75% off.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Went to At Home for first time in my life yesterday. Lord is that store gigantic! I didn't wind up buying anything. They had a good selection, but the only items I was interested in were way overpriced. Perhaps the gargoyles at $100 weren't, but I like my gargoyles more traditional. Everyhing I looked at was pricier than it would've been at HomeGoods. I could be mistaken. Even the big faceless reaper animatronic, I got what is I think the same one, or very similar, 50% off from $100 last year at Costco. And AtHome had it for $200. But I would definitely go there after Halloween if I were looking to stock up on lower quality outdoor stuff. The gate was nice in person. If I didn't have a different arch already, $150 after Halloween would be a definite.


----------



## CJSimon (Sep 6, 2007)

Hearthfire, I picked up the same guy today! I love him.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Since I don't have an AtHome near me yet I was excited today to see that WorldMarket/Costplus has the lightup angler fish that AtHome sells for 16.99 that I had my eye on early when you guys just started this thread. It's sold there together with the Crazy Bonez Electric Eel. Had wanted both of these guys and it sounds like AtHome got the octopus instead of the eel. The duo on WorldMarket's site is 39.98 (so about $20 each). WorldMarket will again before halloween have another Friends and Family sale (usually 20% or more) so I'll probably keep my eyes on my email from them and buy both of them then. Not sure if they will be in the store or not. Also RetailMeNot has coupon codes for the store so worth checking out. Had thought I was done with skeleton animals but the eel I have wanted for a few years now wishing they'd make and the angler is just always freakly looking to me.

So jealous of all your choices at AtHome. Great photos!


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

Whoa I wanted that dressed skeleton dude but he’s bigger than I hoped. I’d like a tabletop size.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

CJSimon said:


> Hearthfire, I picked up the same guy today! I love him.
> View attachment 714257
> View attachment 714258


I love him too!!! He just has a different look and feel to him. I wish they had more like this!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Planning a trip to At Home for next Saturday, will definitely register on their website to get a coupon. Can't wait!


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> The closest AtHome to me is 50 miles away. I am going to be 1/2 way there when I drop my daughter off at the harbor for a week at camp this weekend so I decided to call and see if they would hold this for me. I knew I HAD to have it. Sure enough, the manager was super nice and is holding it for me since I live so far away. True to other comments, the website said they have 3 but they only had 1 left. This is going to look AWESOME outside my front door, which is orange, so the white pumpkins are perfect! So glad I called:
> View attachment 714020


So, drove down to pick this up today (50 miles from my house), but when we saw it in person we were not impressed. It looked really sloppy and definitely not worth the $100 price tag. We ended up with these two items to make our own.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

We visited yesterday and they had maybe 50% of their stock out. We didn’t buy anything. I just didn’t see anything that went with what we have planned this year.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

PS - anyone who is interested in the giant inflatable tree it is AWESOME in person.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Famous Pumpkin....bought the inflatable tree last year & it IS awesome. The tie-downs aren't what they used to be so I use my own heavy duty metal spikes. Some of the high end stuff is over-priced but IMHO, but way more options than Home Goods. I've never found much in that store but maybe it is just my location.

Went Tuesday & they only had 1/2 of what I had on my list to look at. Still ended up walking out spending $130+ even after discount. Said they were getting more trucks in Wed. & should be out by the weekend. Here's what I bought:



























The big black pumpkin face jar candle actually had a white flame instead of the usual orange, which was a nice change. Had to have the skelly spoon rest as it was the first thing I saw that I wanted on website. The skull serving plate is heavy glass with a nice coating on back. I'm going to hopefully prop him up on a frame rack. Sis & I put a light behind it & somewhat shines through so I'm going to put a bright blue tealight behind it & see if it lights him up. The little skull plates came in a 4-pack & split with Sis (2 each) since I'm not intending on using them for food. My skelly decor is pretty cool. Skull flashes with bright white light & then stops & then his hands light up flashing faster than the head & then both together while he laughs in a demonic way. 

Was stocking the 2nd Christmas aisle. Someone mentioned Halloween being marked down but both holidays are at the same time, actually Fall/Thanksgiving was already out. I've never seen anything marked down until after that particular holiday is over & usually is very picked over, batteries worn out or stuff broken by then.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

@*Yodlei - we bought the black, ceramic, pumpkin face lantern , too. I did not even realize it had a candle in it until I saw your photo! LOL My husband and I both were eyeing it and he grabbed it last minute as we were walking to the checkout counter. Not sure what to do with it but we'll figure something out!

PS - just went and checked it. Sure enough, there's a candle in it and, bonus, it works!!!*


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

R.I.P. my AWESOME Halloween lantern. You will be missed even though I never got to use you. Unfortunately, Mr Famous pumpkin is a klutz and knocked you over on the concrete garage floor. I blame myself as I KNEW this would happen, just not so soon. I am glad there was no suffering as it was a quick demise.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Oh no he didn't!!! So sad but I would give him 40 lashes.

This website was very unfriendly but find they have fixed something so maybe their survey monkeys already listened to my complaint. You can now search Halloween & it brings up Halloween. I had to go into "seasonal" before & when I was on about the 20 page over 1000+ items & looked at something, it took me back to the beginning so I gave up. At least it now weeds out the summer & Christmas stuff.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> R.I.P. my AWESOME Halloween lantern. You will be missed even though I never got to use you. Unfortunately, Mr Famous pumpkin is a klutz and knocked you over on the concrete garage floor. I blame myself as I KNEW this would happen, just not so soon. I am glad there was no suffering as it was a quick demise.
> View attachment 714701


ohhhh noooooo i hate when that kind of thing happens!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I went to At Home today for the first time and it was awesome, I got a lot of small hanging ghosts, skeletons and a reaper to use at work and a couple of spiders. I bought a beautiful resin tombstone and a black metal cat for the yard and some zombie hand stakes. I registered online a few days before and got 10% off. Also found out that they are building one much closer to me. First big haul of the season!


----------



## marlah (Jul 27, 2011)

Finally able to search the site for Halloween only at https://www.athome.com/halloween/

A few new things have posted that I hadn't seen in the store, like this owl with crescent moon.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

For anyone who has gone to At Home, I’m assuming everything is still at full price right now? Wish they had coupons like Michaels. I’m a card member and my b-day just passed recently but I have yet to get any coupons from them in the mail ?


----------



## PoeLover (Sep 8, 2016)

Has anyone seen this pillow at their store? I'm in South Jersey and I've checked Cherry Hill and Lancaster. It shows they have it, but it's not out on the shelves and they claim they can't find it in the back. Yet, Lancaster store has sold two of them???


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> For anyone who has gone to At Home, I’m assuming everything is still at full price right now? Wish they had coupons like Michaels. I’m a card member and my b-day just passed recently but I have yet to get any coupons from them in the mail ?


They didn't email you one? I got one for 15% for mine, though I did have to make sure I'd entered it again since it seemed to have disappeared just before my birthday rolled around.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Impy said:


> They didn't email you one? I got one for 15% for mine, though I did have to make sure I'd entered it again since it seemed to have disappeared just before my birthday rolled around.


Nope, nothing! Guess they don’t want my money!


----------



## CrystalV (May 27, 2014)

Wish I had one of those stores closer to me. Maybe take drive next weekend just because now I really want to look! Lol


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

It's worth a drive. I went last weekend for the first time about 45 minutes away and they had a lot of Halloween. I thought their prices were very good. Quality is also good.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

marlah said:


> Finally able to search the site for Halloween only at https://www.athome.com/halloween/
> 
> A few new things have posted that I hadn't seen in the store, like this owl with crescent moon.
> View attachment 715126


I really wanted to get this, but I went to the store and saw it in person, I was disappointed at how cheap it was (material). I’m not sure what kind of wood it’s made out of, if it’s even wood, but it’s so lightweight I think it would fall over from the breeze if you just walked past it. And the little dangling sign on it was broken on over half of them. So I decided to pass on it.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Finally made it to At Home today for the first time this season, and while I went there with my mind set on a few things I had seen online, I only ended up leaving with these 4 glasses. Everything else was just a disappointment on quality vs. price.

But, I am still happy because these glasses were THE main item I wanted, and they had them! Even though they are very heavy glass, they must be very fragile because by the time I got up to the register I noticed that the little bit of bumping and rattling in the cart they went thru, one of them had broken. So in that split second I decided to reduce my count from 8 to 4. I had originally put 4 of each in my cart, but ended up with just 2 of each style. It’s really all I needed anyway. My knee was hurting at that point and I didn’t feel like walking all the way back to the other side of the store where the seasonal stuff was.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Finally made it to At Home today for the first time this season, and while I went there with my mind set on a few things I had seen online, I only ended up leaving with these 4 glasses. Everything else was just a disappointment on quality vs. price.
> 
> View attachment 715250


Great choice. Kind of funny that you purchased the same amount of each style as I did recently. I couldn't decide if I liked the goblets or champagne flutes better, so it came down to a mismatched set, if one wants to look at it that way. Not sure about your store, but these seem to be selling very quickly here; I missed out on them last year and was glad to see them return.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

MasqAddikt said:


> Great choice. Kind of funny that you purchased the same amount of each style as I did recently. I couldn't decide if I liked the goblets or champagne flutes better, so it came down to a mismatched set, if one wants to look at it that way. Not sure about your store, but these seem to be selling very quickly here; I missed out on them last year and was glad to see them return.


I’m guessing you had the same rationale as me. Normally I like to purchase glasses in sets of 4. Probably because that’s how most marketers package up their glassware and my brain is engrained to always buy in 4s. And I had all intentions of buying 4 of each style until I got to the register and realized one had broken in the cart. I definitely couldn’t have purchased the 7, because that would have definitely felt mismatched. And I even contemplated 3 of each style but that just didn’t feel right either. I had to make a quick decision since I was in line and my OCD was making it difficult for me. So that’s when I just paired it down to twos. The cashier is gonna know it was me who ditched them, too, because I left them on one of the empty cashier stations before hers. Oh well! ??


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I really wish y'all lived closer to me. I would love to fill those glasses and chat awhile


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I’m guessing you had the same rationale as me. Normally I like to purchase glasses in sets of 4. Probably because that’s how most marketers package up their glassware and my brain is engrained to always buy in 4s. And I had all intentions of buying 4 of each style until I got to the register and realized one had broken in the cart. I definitely couldn’t have purchased the 7, because that would have definitely felt mismatched. And I even contemplated 3 of each style but that just didn’t feel right either. I had to make a quick decision since I was in line and my OCD was making it difficult for me. So that’s when I just paired it down to twos. The cashier is gonna know it was me who ditched them, too, because I left them on one of the empty cashier stations before hers. Oh well! ??


Nope. I went with two of each willingly; I did not break any and then attempt to poorly hide a shattered corpse?



Hearthfire said:


> I really wish y'all lived closer to me. I would love to fill those glasses and chat awhile


That would be nice. I have trouble talking to normal people


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

MasqAddikt said:


> Nope. I went with two of each willingly; I did not break any and then attempt to poorly hide a shattered corpse?
> 
> 
> 
> That would be nice. I have trouble talking to normal people


“Shattered corpse” almost made me spit my drink on my iPad! Hahaha! ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Hearthfire said:


> I really wish y'all lived closer to me. I would love to fill those glasses and chat awhile


I’ve often thought the same! Too bad we are all over the country, because it would be awesome to do a Halloween forum meetup!


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> “Shattered corpse” almost made me spit my drink on my iPad! Hahaha! ?


Glad that it brought you a laugh. I could probably afford to buy you a new, _very _basic keyboard, but certainly not an iPad, so please be careful?

A few of the items that I most wanted are still showing as out of stock and I am seriously starting to wonder if the location will even get them in. At Home really should offer an online ordering option, which is just common sense at this point, with the majority of companies going that route. Corporate is so out of touch. They would also be getting business from those who do not have a store anywhere near them, lining their pockets further. Stupid.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

MasqAddikt said:


> Glad that it brought you a laugh. I could probably afford to buy you a new, _very _basic keyboard, but certainly not an iPad, so please be careful?
> 
> A few of the items that I most wanted are still showing as out of stock and I am seriously starting to wonder if the location will even get them in. At Home really should offer an online ordering option, which is just common sense at this point, with the majority of companies going that route. Corporate is so out of touch. They would also be getting business from those who do not have a store anywhere near them, lining their pockets further. Stupid.


Oh I completely agree! I would probably buy more often from them if they had an online store. They seem to be big enough with stores across the country that they should be able to strike a shipping deal with all the delivery carriers.

Plus, the way they organize their store is another reason I’d prefer to shop online. I find their displays very haphazard. For instance, they have a section where they have a bunch of decorative items that are on stands, and they are all just thrown on the shelves in no order. You could see one item on the shelf on the right, and then another of the same item way down the isle on another row. Then you go to another isle that looks a little more organized and then you see the same item again. There are just many shelves that look what you’d expect if you pulled out someone’s (or even your own) junk drawer! It makes my head literally ache while trying to shop like that. I went down another isle looking for a wooden box, and they were all just thrown on the shelf one on top of each other, making it hard to even see what styles they had, let alone trying to pull one out without having to move 5 others that were on top of it. I don’t know if all the stores are like that, but it’s just ridiculous.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Does At Home ever put their Halloween stuff on sale or clearance?


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

Did anyone post the black Christmas tree they have yet?






D27 7.5' Pre-Lit Black Dahlia Flocked Tree with 750 Cool White LED Lights | At Home


You’ll have the best seasonal décor with the D27 7.5' Pre-Lit Black Dahlia Flocked Tree with 750 Cool White LED Lights. To purchase, and find more affordable Designer Christmas Trees, visit your local At Home store.




www.athome.com





I was surprised to find the online listing says the lights are cool white. They look quite purple next to the black of the tree.


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> For anyone who has gone to At Home, I’m assuming everything is still at full price right now? Wish they had coupons like Michaels. I’m a card member and my b-day just passed recently but I have yet to get any coupons from them in the mail [emoji849]


Dang they emailed both my wife and mine to us. Sadly we never got to use them because they expired before the good of Halloween was out. Oh well. Next year I guess. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

At Home won't do clearance until much closer to Halloween I'd imagine. Right now all the summer stuff is on clearance.


----------



## lbc (Sep 1, 2014)

Joann’s has light up deep sea fish and octopus skeletons for $16 each right now


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

All Halloween is now 31% off. Stores are likely going to be quite picked over, but I felt that it was worth mentioning.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I went today and bought 2 beautiful witches, some claw candlestick holders and the black cat metal yardstake!!!! Very happy!!!


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Now 50% off all Halloween?


----------



## briarspell (Oct 23, 2019)

I feel like I already missed Halloween at At Home!? How can they already be taking things down??


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

briarspell said:


> I feel like I already missed Halloween at At Home!? How can they already be taking things down??


When I stopped this morning, they had the Halloween merchandise moved to another, smaller location. The main display at the front of the store is now prominently featuring Christmas goods instead, of course


----------



## gondivin (Jul 28, 2019)

I just got an email indicating Halloween stuff is now at 50% off.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

My invisibility cloak must be working _extra_ well today?

At Home still possessed more merch than I was expecting this late in the season. It might be worth visiting if there is a store close enough.


----------

